# Frequenzumrichter Zusammenhang Strom Spannung Drehmoment Frequenz



## Klaus123 (23 September 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar Fragen zu dem Zusammenhang bei Frquenzumrichter zwischen Strom, Spannung, Frquenz und Drehmoment.
Bei Frequenzumrichtern wird oft von einer  Spannungs Frequenzanpassung geredet warum macht man das ?
Und wie stehen die Einheiten zueinander ?
Gibt es eine Foreml wo alle Eiheiten verterten sind ?

Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand das erklären könnte habe schon gegoogelt es aber nicht so richtig verstanden. Super wäre eine kurze und ausführliche erklärung 
ich bedanke mich schon mal vorher 



MfG Klaus


----------



## Gleichstromer (25 September 2015)

http://ueba.elkonet.de/static/ueba/...dlagen/fachtheorie/frequenzumrichter.aspx.htm
http://www.guetzold.com/Downloads/A...ten/Wissenswertes_ueber_Frequenzumrichter.pdf


----------

